# 32" LCD TV on a tight budget



## Cool Buddy (May 12, 2011)

I am looking to buy a LCD TV. I originally preferred 26" considering the space in my home and the budget. But there aren't any Full HD TVs in that size. So I thought of buying a 32" one. That's the reason my budget is a bit low. I am looking for:

Size: *32"*
*Full HD* must
*USB* with DivX support
Max Price: *33k* (It's max, can't go an inch beyond, so consider it to be 30k actually)

I suppose I don't get too many options in that price range. Plus my family would want to stick to Sony, Samsung or LG (I am inclined to stick too , but am open to suggestions from other brands). So, please help me here guys. review links would be appreciated.


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 12, 2011)

LCD TV in LG
*LG 32LK430 LCD TV - New Member of the Jazz Series LCD TV - LG Electronics IN*

LCD TV in Samsung
*An easier way to lead a Full HD life - LA32C530F1R - LCD TV - Television | SAMSUNG*

LCD TV in Sony (it might not support DivX)
*KLV-32EX400 : EX400 Series : BRAVIA™ LCD TV : Sony India
*

LCD TV in Onida 32 Diamond KYRock
*Onida LCD TV India Onida LCD Televisions Price Compare LCD TV India*

All the LCD TVs mentioned above are priced around Rs.35k but street price will be around Rs.32k. Check the pricing from your local electronic store.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I found the model numbers too. But what about the quality? If one has to choose from the above based on quality, which would be better option. 
Signal reception does not matter because we will be using set top box. Audio quality doesn't matter that much either because I might connect my PC speaker while watching movies. So the main criterion would be *picture quality* (contrast, colours etc.)  and *build quality of the set* as well as *the remote*


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 12, 2011)

Well you can rule out _Sony_ from the list because you are on a tight budget and *DivX* support is also must, but it offers the* best picture quality*. 

Then comes _Onida_ it has got awesome *1000W PMPO sound* with *5 star energy saving*. And I don't know much about picture quality of this model. Since you are not bothered about sound and Onida is not so popular in LCD TVs you might find it unavailable in electronic stores (you can try in online shopping though).

Finally comes _LG_ and _Samsung_. They are the lion and tiger in LCD TV manufacturers  Both provide excellent picture quality and DivX support and reasonable price. But they've not mentioned whether the models which I have mentioned above have IPS panel or not (in LG site they mention it in specifications for the TVs which costs more than Rs.36k). So when you are going to buy, check whether they're having *IPS panel*. Watch dark colors by viewing picture from the side to rule out the possibility of ghost image problem.

So buy LG or Samsung which is having *large viewing angle/IPS panel* and which doesn't overshoots from your budget


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 25, 2011)

@Estio: The model which you've mentioned is not Full HD  Otherwise go for LK32450 Lg model which is Rs.1k less than LK32430. The difference between these are LK32430 is having 300W PMPO ,i.e, better sound output. 

*LG Compare*

And of course IPS panel will cost more   but LK32430 will be the best deal for Rs.33k


----------



## vindance1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I do not have that much technical gyaan. I purchased an LG32LD550 LCD for Rs.32000 two months back. it has IPS panel, full HD, divx movies through USB. I m pretty satisfied with the performance.

I plan to use it as my PC monitor in future.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, I forgot about this thread. I should have probably updated this.
I bought a samsung 32" 5 series TV. I had decided to buy LG but the retailer I went to didn't stock LG. Yet, it was the only one who would let me try pen drives in the TVs, so I tried a few and decided to buy samsung due to the price.
It has good support for video formats, I already tried DivX, mp4, flv, mpg, m2ts, asf, mkv in SD, 720p as well as 1080p and it has played each one of them smoothly.
Think I should write a review.


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> Oh, I forgot about this thread. I should have probably updated this.
> I bought a samsung 32" 5 series TV. I had decided to buy LG but the retailer I went to didn't stock LG. Yet, it was the only one who would let me try pen drives in the TVs, so I tried a few and decided to buy samsung due to the price.
> It has good support for video formats, I already tried DivX, mp4, flv, mpg, m2ts, asf, mkv in SD, 720p as well as 1080p and it has played each one of them smoothly.
> Think I should write a review.




Put your review soon with pictures. And how is the viewing angle?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 24, 2011)

OK, I'll write a review soon


----------



## dabster (Jul 15, 2011)

Has anybody any idea with Toshiba's Models - some *HD ready* models - 32av800 are seemingly being available really cheap- ~18k, I am wondering how this is even possible. Any owners ? Also if somebody has researched on engine used by various manufacturers.

--> Seemingly one review here tell toshiba is better. really ? - Who Has The Best LCD TV: Sony, Toshiba Or Samsung? - Smarthouse


----------

